# iDevices Coupon Code???



## mrflufalufagus (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking to get the iGrill2 with extra probes and wondering if anyone has ever come across a coupon code for them.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you go to iGrill's website you can sign up for their newsletter and you will receive an email when they are doing promotions and the promo code for that promotion. They also announce it on Facebook if your into that.


----------



## cheddardonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Use coupon code SMOKE for a free ambient temp probe.  Its good until the end of august I believe..  You have to add both the igrill 2 and the ambient probe to your cart, then apply the code.  Save yourself $25

This is what pushed me towards the igrill over the mav..


----------



## hulka (Jul 24, 2015)

Has anyone had and bad experience with these units? Looking to buy one.


----------



## icyhot (Jul 24, 2015)

I like mine so well that I bought a second one. Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## mummel (Jul 24, 2015)

Sams had the Igrill2 for $50 with 4 probes. I would call your local Sams first.


----------



## farmhand78 (Jul 25, 2015)

"Sams" as in Sams club?


----------



## mummel (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah SAMs club. Check their website, get the SKU and call your local store.


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 31, 2015)

unfortunately no Sams in my area carry them..... or I'd get one to see if I like it more than my Mavericks.


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> unfortunately no Sams in my area carry them..... or I'd get one to see if I like it more than my Mavericks.


Different applications.  Mav has got huge range.  I can lie in my bed at night and check the temps.  iGrill would be great to see what the temps have been doing while I havent been waiting the LCD via charts.


----------



## gpb11 (Jul 31, 2015)

Plus you can set the Mav to beep if the grill temp sensor goes too low.  Better than waking up to a cold smoker and $50 worth of meat that's sat in the temp danger zone for hours.  
Would like to have the graphs though, so may end up with both (or a tappecue) in time.


----------



## mummel (Jul 31, 2015)

I would jump on the $50 Sams deal if my local had it.


----------



## smoking in ft. collins (Jul 31, 2015)

mummel said:


> I would jump on the $50 Sams deal if my local had it.


I just did a search on Sam's website and they do not have an iGrill2 listed.  I searched for Thermometer and found other options but not the iGrill2.

John


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 31, 2015)

unfortunately my maverick is starting to have distance issues... not too sure whats going on. used to at least work in my back living room with my smoker behind my garage, but now I can't get it to work smoothly there.


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 1, 2015)

Have you tried fresh batteries?


----------



## mummel (Aug 1, 2015)

Not all SAMs has the.  Type in your zip. 

http://m.samsclub.com/ip/idevices-igrill2-grill-thermometer/prod15470099


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 1, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> Have you tried fresh batteries?


yes. I don't know whats changed, my garage hasn't changed, placement of my smoker hasn't changed.... the only thing I can think of was there was a bit of a workmanship issue on my 732 when I first got it that I decided to live with (loose antenna) and I wonder if it finally came loose from the board/wire. I may crack it open to see if a solder joint went on it.


----------

